# Frühjahrs Schleien - Köder, Montagen, Tipps&Tricks !



## Franz_16 (21. März 2005)

So Freunde, wir durchleben z.Zt. die ersten warmen Tage des Jahres. 

Da ich Mitte der Woche zu meinem Osterurlaub in meine Heimat nach Bayern aufbreche möchte ich natürlich daheim auch etwas angeln. 

Zielfisch soll auch die Schleie sein - da ich nun aber kein großer Stippfischer bin muss ich auf eure Hilfe hoffen  

Wie geht ihr im Frühjahr vor, wenns tinca tinca an die Schuppen gehen soll ?


----------



## Achim_68 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Frühjahrs Schleien - Köder, Montagen, Tipps&Tricks !*

Hmmm, da haste Dir ja direkt einen sehr scheuen Zielfisch ausgesucht......also ich hab die meisten Schleien auf Wurm/Mais Kombi und sehr feinem Geschirr gefangen......... Allerdings bin ich eher im Spätsommer auf die Pirsch nach Tinca Tinca gegangen, somit weiss ich nicht, ob meine Tips was nützen.

Viel Spass und viel Petri wünsch ich Dir allemal


----------



## Pete (21. März 2005)

*AW: Frühjahrs Schleien - Köder, Montagen, Tipps&Tricks !*

ihr süddeutschen hattet ja nun genial warme tage...aber obs mit der schleie schon was is, wage ich eher zu bezweifeln...nicht, dass man erst im mai oder juni sie befischen sollte, aber bis mitte april würde ich noch warten...ich weiß nicht, wieviel grad deine gewässer haben, aber mit der stippe auf die frühen jungkarpfen (2-4 pfünder) könnte schon eher gehen und macht mordsgaudi...ich hatte letztes jahr am 4. april meine ersten acht stippies...siehe video


----------



## Daniel1986 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Frühjahrs Schleien - Köder, Montagen, Tipps&Tricks !*

Flache Uferbereiche beangeln, da diese sich schneller erwärmen. Am besten da wo schon jetzt Kraut oder ähnliches ist. Wir haben so Zeug im Teich was den Winter übersteht. Oder da wo noch die abgestorbenen Pflanzenreste von letztem Jahr sind.
Als Montage wüde ich eine lange Stachelschweinpose nehmen. Der gröste Teil der leichten Bebleiung sollte auf dem Grund liegen. Wenn die Schleie den Köder nimmt, steigt die Pose aus dem Wasser und legt sich hin(Hebebiss).
Als Köder würde ich Mistwürmer nehmen oder diese mit Mais kominieren.
Zum Anfüttern reicht eigentlich Erde mit Mistwürmern oder Wumstücken. Man kann aber auch normales Stippfutter nehmen.
Maden gehen als Köder auch gut, ich bevorzuge aber die Würmer. Das muss jeder für sich wissen.


----------



## atair (21. März 2005)

*AW: Frühjahrs Schleien - Köder, Montagen, Tipps&Tricks !*

Franzl, 
ab 8° Wassertemperatur kannste mit Schleien rechnen. Aber siehe Vorpostings, flache warme Abschnitte sind dringend zu empfehlen. Desgleichen "krautige" Ecken....
Empfehlen würde ick noch, wenn du anfüttern willst/mußt, 1. sparsam und 2. dunkel.
2. ist dabei am wichtigsten. Ist dein Futter zu hell, hau 'ne Handvoll dunklen Sand mit rein...
Köder: Rotwurm, Tauwurmstücken, Made, Mais....
Aber 'ne Schleie mußte erstmal überlisten...
Viel Spaß und 'n dicket "Petri Heil" aus Berlin


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. März 2005)

*AW: Frühjahrs Schleien - Köder, Montagen, Tipps&Tricks !*

Also wenns tinca im Frühling an die Schuppen soll dann verwende ich immer  eine Montage mit einer 25er Hauptschnur einem 20er Vorfach und einem kleinen(Größe 8) dickdrahtigen Haken den ich mit einem halben Tauwurm bestücke. Das ganze an einer Wagglermontage auf Grund gesetzt und es kann losgehen. Nimm als Anfutter einfach ein Schwarzes Brassenfutter vermengt mit etwas Maulwurfserde und Bestandteilen wie zerhackten Regen oder Rotwürmern, Maden, Caster(aufpassen dass sie noch nicht schwimmen) oder noch mit Mais. Aber mach nicht zuviel Erde ins Futter. Du kannst die 3/4 Futter und 1/4 Erde reinmachen. Dann hat es die richtige konsistenz


----------



## TobiTheFischer (22. März 2005)

*AW: Frühjahrs Schleien - Köder, Montagen, Tipps&Tricks !*

hallo ich konnte ich konte gestern 3 Schleien an der Posenmontage mit mais überlisten, doch ich muss dazusagen die sind noch sehr sehr Träge man muss sehr viel geduld haben biss tinca tinca den Köder richtig nimmt. Die Beisphase vomersten zittern biss zum richtigen abtauchen der Pose dauerte zwischen 15 und 30 Minuten. 

Ebenfalls wichtig ist er keine vorbebleibte Pose zu mehmen da man an ihr keine hebebisse erkennt.


----------



## **bass** (23. März 2005)

*AW: Frühjahrs Schleien - Köder, Montagen, Tipps&Tricks !*

würde es mit dunklem futter und zuckmückenlarven darin probiern 2-3 stellen am  nahe am ufer anfüttern und mit einer feinen wagglermontage antreten. mehr kann ich nicht sagen da ich dein gewässer und das vorkommen nicht kenne, aber so klappts bei mir am saisonanfang


----------



## heinzrch (23. März 2005)

*AW: Frühjahrs Schleien - Köder, Montagen, Tipps&Tricks !*

Normal würde ich auch die Liftmethode mit Stachelschweinpose favorisieren, aber an der Vils strömt das Wasser zu unruhig. Da würde ich ein leichtes Grundblei mit superkurzem Vorfach (3-5 cm) und auftreibender Brotflocke probieren. Oder nen fetten Tauwurm auf Grund legen. Zum Anfüttern ein paar Hand voll Karpfenfutter (Teichfutter) oder Forrelli. Trotzdem wird wahrscheinlich eher ein Karpfen oder bei Tauwurm ein fetter Döbel anbeissen.....(so gehts mir meistens, wenn ich gezielt auf Schleien gehe).
Bin über Ostern weg, aber ab Dienstag wieder da (ganze Woche Urlaub), würde eventuell auch mal mitgehen.


----------



## hamburger Jung (23. März 2005)

*AW: Frühjahrs Schleien - Köder, Montagen, Tipps&Tricks !*

in Teichen und Seen auf jeden Fall flache Stellen und Krautbereiche aktiv absuchen. Ich angle im Frühjahr gerne mit der Matchrute auf Schlei. als Köder nehme ich 2-3 Maden oder einen kleinen Mistwurm. Bei uns sind die Schleien im Frühjahr besonders scheu, daher dünne Schnur, feine Pose, kleiner Haken und einen entsprechend kleinen Köder. Vom Anfüttern würde ich absehen, weil man damit mehr verscheucht als anlockt (meine Erfahrung). Aktiv absuchen heißt, dass man nicht in alter Ansitzmanier die Pose rausfeuert und 3 Std. am gleichen Platz läßt, sondern ruhig hin und wieder "ein wenig Bewegung" in die Montage bringen und so nach und nach die ganze Stelle absuchen.


----------



## acker_666 (23. März 2005)

*AW: Frühjahrs Schleien - Köder, Montagen, Tipps&Tricks !*

Voriges Frühjahr hatte ich Erfolg mit den Gummi Würmern.
Gulp oder Earthworms von Berkley.
Wäre nur schön gewesen, hätten die Schleien genau so gebissen
wie die Barsche. 
Ich war denoch überrascht.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. März 2005)

*AW: Frühjahrs Schleien - Köder, Montagen, Tipps&Tricks !*

Hi Jungs,
erstmal Danke für die Tipps.. hat super geklappt  .. habe in meinem Osterurlaub insgesamt 7 Schleien - 37cm landen können #6 

Erfolgsköder waren Mais, Teig, Dendro´s und Maden... jeweils im Cocktail


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (11. April 2008)

*AW: Frühjahrs Schleien - Köder, Montagen, Tipps&Tricks !*

korrekt...wenn das hier noch jmd. lesen sollte würde ich gern wissen wie warm es so ungefähr an den tagen war?! und die tageszeit,... wäre auch hilfreich!


----------

